# Paph. Pandion (venustum x fairrieanum)



## Candace (Oct 15, 2007)

This isn't an award winner, but it's an easy grower and bloomer. I've had it for 3-4 years. It's a primary cross of venustum aureum x fairrieanum and it's growing happily in semi hydro in the g.h. The venustum pouch carries through. Some people like that and some hate it, I fall in the like it group.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2007)

Mars Attack! Can you show the foliage too, thanx?


----------



## Candace (Oct 15, 2007)

Only for you Eric. It looks like snakeskin patterning to me. And before anyone says, "I thought you only recommended hydroton for phrags and not paphs." I do. I only have maybe 5 paphs left in hydroton. They do much better in the Old primeagra. This one is such an easy grower though, I haven't wanted to mess with a good thing.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2007)

That's terrible you should send it to me!  No, really that's a very diff and cool leaf pattern and I would love to have one. Can you post the vendor? All I can see is "THE ORCHID.."


----------



## Candace (Oct 15, 2007)

I bought it from a vendor at the Sonoma Orchid Society annual show about 4 years ago. She used to be the main paph vendor there. Unfortunately due to health reasons, she's not doing shows anymore and has no website. I haven't been to their show since she got out of the business as she was the main reason I went. Great lady and great plants. She ran the Orchid Bench in Fort Bragg, CA.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2007)

Of course  Well, when it gets big enough to divide, remeber me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 15, 2007)

The lines are amazingly well defined.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 16, 2007)

I can see both species in that.........interesting and very pretty flower.


----------



## Corbin (Oct 16, 2007)

I like the pouch. I have been eying the album (sp?) form of the venustum as I think it really accents the pouch veining.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm with you Corbin! I have an album venustum for that reason! I think this one shows more venustum influence but who know's in another few weeks when my fairrieanum album is in bloom, I might change my mind!


----------



## Jorch (Oct 16, 2007)

Pretty flower!  I got one recently from Zephyrus, made with alba parents. I cant wait to see it grow and bloom after seeing how nice yours is! :clap:


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 16, 2007)

Corbin said:


> I like the pouch. I have been eying the album (sp?) form of the venustum as I think it really accents the pouch veining.



I saw "boo" to the album venustum. How can you not love the colors in this pouch? :smitten:


----------



## Hien (Oct 17, 2007)

Candace said:


> Only for you Eric. It looks like snakeskin patterning to me. And before anyone says, "I thought you only recommended hydroton for phrags and not paphs." I do. I only have maybe 5 paphs left in hydroton. They do much better in the Old primeagra. This one is such an easy grower though, I haven't wanted to mess with a good thing.


 -The leaves are very attractive.
-Hydroton does not leach as much salt as some other stuff, but it still leaches out some.


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2007)

> Hydroton does not leach as much salt as some other stuff, but it still leaches out some.


 Salt build up or leaching isn't a problem for me with any of the leca. Hydroton stays dry at the top and that isn't necessarily a good thing for small developing paph roots.


----------



## Hien (Oct 17, 2007)

practicallyostensible said:


> I saw "boo" to the album venustum. How can you not love the colors in this pouch? :smitten:



Look at those yellow bumps behind the staminode. Outrageously beautiful.


----------



## Hien (Oct 17, 2007)

Candace said:


> Salt build up or leaching isn't a problem for me with any of the leca. Hydroton stays dry at the top and that isn't necessarily a good thing for small developing paph roots.



Candace, you maybe on the money here, when you mention about the small roots.
I notice the thick root paph seems to do better than the thin roots in Hydroton.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 17, 2007)

Hien said:


> Candace, you maybe on the money here, when you mention about the small roots.
> I notice the thick root paph seems to do better than the thin roots in Hydroton.



That's something to think about.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool foliage, and the flower is just Cute!


----------



## Candace (Apr 14, 2008)

This is interesting I think...an update on this plant. I've bloomed it several times in the g.h. where it gets cooler at night and it looks like this





and it bloomed for me a few months back and I forgot to put it back in the g.h. so I've been growing it inside and warmer for the past 2-3 months. A spike developed and it looks like this...






Weird huh? It looks like a completely different plant!


----------



## jblanford (Apr 14, 2008)

In the March Orchids mag. pg.187 is the natural hybrid 
(fairrieanum X venustum) Paphiopedilum x pradhanii. Witch I would like to make when my plants bloom next time. I sure think it would be interesting, I also have never done a cross yet, so I have a lot of research to do.
Wish me luck. Jim.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 14, 2008)

Pretty!


Ramon


----------



## Candace (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that Jim. I liked the coloration of the ones in the magazine. Mine is more subdued due to the venustum aureum used as the parent.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 14, 2008)

(In a nice way for those that care) I believe the albino version of venustum is properly called _Paph venustum _forma _measuresianum_. 

Nice primary Candace. 

-Ernie


----------



## Candace (Apr 14, 2008)

That's what the tag says and I'm a lazy-tag-changer.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 14, 2008)

I like this blooming better  I like those leaves too


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 14, 2008)

Both are beautiful!


----------



## rdhed (Apr 15, 2008)

This plant should be named "Sybil". Many personalities. Funny how we go somewhere warmer this time of year and we come back with color. I also like the single eye looking at you when you stare at the staminode. It has a dark pupil with a highlight. Lots of character. I like it!:rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 15, 2008)

Fantastic flower and colours!!!!!! Well done!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2008)

Very different between the diff bloomings, I must get one of these! Argh! the list just gets bigger!!!


----------

